# Makita 3612 question.



## charadam (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, new user here.

I am new to routing and after a lot of research bought and old Makita 3612, 1600W router for table mounting.

The question is about the dual switch on the right handle.

There is a trigger switch and above it on top of the handle, there is a "plunger" type button.

Is the plunger the stay-on button?

If so, then how do I turn the router pemanently "on" for use in a table?

I have searched the web and cannot find this button illustrated anywhere, so I suppose my router is pre-internet.


----------



## charadam (Nov 29, 2011)

Badly written question - corrected below:

Hi, new user here.

I am new to routing and after a lot of research bought an old Makita 3612, 1650W router for table mounting.

The question is about the dual switch on the right handle.

There is a trigger switch and above it, on top of the handle, there is a "plunger" type button.

Is the plunger a safety that has to be operated so the trigger can work?

If so, then how do I turn the router pemanently "on" for use in a table?

I have searched the web and cannot find this button illustrated anywhere, so I suppose my router is pre-internet.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In spite of being particularly familiar with the 3612 and 3612C, the variable speed version, I'm puzzled by the one you have. all the ones that I'm familiar with are 2400 watts 
(3 1/4" hp) and have a toggle switch. Often with routers and portable saws, a Velcro strap can be used to hold the switch in the ON position. What letters follow the 3612?


----------



## charadam (Nov 29, 2011)

No letters after the 3612.

The one I have is 110V, 1650W, single speed 22000 rev/min no-load.

No toggle switch on the body, just the trigger switch on the right handle.

I eventually found a picture showing the plunger/button on top of the handle: 

Can't post a URL as I do not have 10 posts, but if you google for Toolshop Direct and then look for MAKITA 3612 1/2IN ROUTER (NO CASE) 240V, you will get there.

You will probably need to expand the picture to see the plunger.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tool Shop Direct Search

==


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

Is it just me or is there really no speed control on this router? So how do you use larger bits which require slow speed?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

giltic said:


> Is it just me or is there really no speed control on this router? So how do you use larger bits which require slow speed?


Yes, there's no speed control. These routers are really only for use with bits up to 1in diameter and would be perfectly adequate for a trim carpenter/site joiner doing on-site installation where large profiles are not normally made up on the fly (at least here in the UK). 

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, if you go to Makita's UK web site you can download the owners manual which has all the answers. The button on top of the handle is the power lock on button. This is a new feature for the current models as seen here on the 2301.


----------



## charadam (Nov 29, 2011)

Mike,
Thanks, but I've been there.
The parts drawings don't show the handle with trigger and button.
Item 15 - Knob, left - for the 3612 and at about $11 , I would say a non-electric item.
Item 23 - Knob Right - shows only the knob for the 3612 C , also a plain item.
I think this thing must be prehistoric - but it is a solid, smooth machine.
Charles


----------



## charadam (Nov 29, 2011)

Mike,
Incidentally, the button on top of the handle seems to be a safety catch for the trigger switch and does not provide lock-on.
I wish it did!
Charles


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, Please send a photo of the router to me and I will post it. Left click on my name and select send email.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Tool Shop Direct Search
> 
> ==


There are some rather odd, albeit very expensive routers there Bob. The hefty 
3 1/4hp ones must be reserved for us tough Aussies!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I have said the same thing for a very long time (rather odd) but it helps that you are upside down all the time..(helps with lifting of hvy.items I'm sure) 

====



harrysin said:


> There are some rather odd, albeit very expensive routers there Bob. The hefty
> 3 1/4hp ones must be reserved for us tough Aussies!


----------



## charadam (Nov 29, 2011)

Mike,
I'm away on business for a couple of days, but wilco when I get home.
Thanks for helping,
Charles


----------



## RInter (Dec 1, 2011)

I just got one of these used for use in a table. It came with a 3rd party external speed control. Reading reviews about it (Amazon), this router seems plenty strong for using bigger bits: must get the speed reduced to do so.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No question that the 3612 is a workhorse. Now that they have been discontinued I have seen them as low as $179 new. Near as I can tell the replacement is the new 2100.


----------

